# Not a big lemonade fan!



## abigtroutt (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to make Skeeter Pee but I'm not a big fan of lemonade  

I've been reading all night and have become even more confused. 

I am too new to be altering as I fully do not have the concept down yet. I've only made one batch of muscadine wine so far. 

Can someone assist me in making a 5 gallon batch of not so lemon Skeeter Pee? I've read several threads but confused on exactly what I need to buy.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2011)

See my blog for a Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=17


----------



## abigtroutt (Oct 24, 2011)

Steve Thank You very much!! That sounds awesome! I can't wait to make this!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2011)

It is great. I am threatened by my wife everytime I give a bottle out. I have about 40 bottles downstairs. She's so protective.

This time I added the concentrate after it was thru fermenting. Allow the pulp to settle then bottle. Remember the sorbate.


----------



## abigtroutt (Oct 24, 2011)

I have everything but 3 Teaspoons Superferment and 1/4 teaspoon Potassium Metabisulfite. I have Campden Tablet but thats Sodium Metabisulfite. Looks like a trip to the wine making store.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2011)

You don't have to have super ferment but it helps. Check your camden tablets, most should be Potassium Metabisulfite.


----------



## abigtroutt (Oct 24, 2011)

The campden tablets are from LD Carlson Co and the bottle does not say Potassium Metabisulfite only 550 mg Sodium Metabisulfite and 150 ppm total S02? 

This is where I get confused....lol I'm still learning and dont know to much about the chemicals.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2011)

The sodium was popular in the 70's then everyone was told to lower their sodium intake. So they switched to the potassium version.

Just thought I'd have you check.

If you go to the "Home" page and scroll down to the "Wikipedia" section you may find answers to some of the terminology. It's a learning curve but pretty easy. All you need do is search or ask.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 26, 2011)

Steve...

Is Superferment like Energizer? I've never seen that offered before.

Also... Where do you find 32 oz of Lime Juice. What is the brand. I've looked at a few big stores and don't see anything like that. I was thinking maybe Roses Lime Juice would work?

Debbie


----------



## Julie (Oct 26, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> It is great. I am threatened by my wife everytime I give a bottle out. I.......



I can verify that, if you want a bottle of this you need to make sure you take her something that she really likes and while she is drinking that run downstairs grab a bottle and run like he11 out of the house.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Steve...
> 
> Is Superferment like Energizer? I've never seen that offered before.
> 
> Debbie



Debbie Super ferment was developed by the old owners of Southills Brewing in Pittsburgh. It is similar as Fermaid. It is a blend of minerals, vitamins, growth factors and trace elements. It contains all factors needed for optimal yeast reproduction and metabolism. It will help prevent sluggish or stuck fermentations and promotes rapid starts with musts and worts. It is advised to avoid using it during initial startup when pitching yeast. Rather use it at 1/3 sugar depletion if there is nitrogen shortage. 




Julie said:


> I can verify that, if you want a bottle of this you need to make sure you take her something that she really likes and while she is drinking that run downstairs grab a bottle and run like he11 out of the house.



Ditto what Julie said, this stuff is good and Julie is real good about finding her way around in other peoples wine cellars while a decoy lures you away.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 26, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Steve...Where do you find 32 oz of Lime Juice. What is the brand. I've looked at a few big stores and don't see anything like that. I was thinking maybe Roses Lime Juice would work?
> 
> Debbie



GFS had 15 ounce bottles of lime juice. Later they quit carrying it. I found 8 ounce bottles at WalMart. Use 3 bottles = 32 ounces.

Buy several and cellar them until you need them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 27, 2011)

With regard to the SuperFerment yes to Runningwolf. It is used later in fermentation as it contains different nutrients than regular nutrients.

It isn't something you HAVE to have but can help your wine finish off it's fermentation as the nutrients are depleted and the alcohol content and CO2 have risen making a horrible environment for the yeast to survive.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll have to find a BIGGER Walmart... I didn't see any! I would assume it's NEXT TO the Lemon Juice.

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 27, 2011)

It should be in that aisle but may not be next to it. They were small bottles so look good.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 27, 2011)

There's the key lime juice I use for key lime pie... I would think that would work. I think I'll pick some up when we go to FL next spring... it's everywhere down there!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is the lemon and the lime juice that I use.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to have to keep looking. I'm using frozen limeade for another wine... I wonder if that wouldn't work just as well!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a 100% lime juice.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 28, 2011)

As for the sodium metabisulfite, you can use it in place of potassium metabisulfite. Both with accomplish what you want. Potassium is preferred to limit sodium in your diet. BUT.... since this is a lemon beverage anyway, you should be drinking it on hot days when you're sweat off all your salts anyway.


----------



## abigtroutt (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is the Lemon Juice I purchased at Sam's Club. 2 - 48oz bottles. They did not have lime or the frozen Cranberry Juice so I will go to another favorite local store. I need to pick up cottage cheese and I only buy it form Sweetbay (They have the best!!)


----------

